
Twitter has discussed the idea of banning Donald Trump: report - mozumder
http://globalnews.ca/news/3181741/twitter-has-discussed-the-idea-of-banning-donald-trump-report/
======
oli5679
The title is quite clickbaity. Here are a couple of quotes from the article:

' “Banning is definitely a conversation that people are having, but only
because we have to have the conversation,” the staffer said. “It would take
something really deplorable for a ban, and I highly doubt even Trump is that
stupid.” '

' Another former employee who is said to have been involved in discussions
over Twitter’s abuse policies said there is zero chance the company would ban
the next president of the United States. '

------
MR4D
And now we know why twitter cant make money - their biggest advertiser, to
whom they pay no money, brings them free advertising literally every day.

And they want to cut him off. Idiots.

------
RichardHeart
Trump is the most free advertising they'll receive in the next 4 years.
Companies tend to like free advertising.

